# Haunt Building



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

So, I was talking to a guy from another forum, and he said that he does haunts. He said next year, he may be going into a bigger building. He wanted me to ask you all if this building would be a good choice. Here is the link:

http://www.mls.ca/PropertyDetails.a...RL=%3fAreaID%3d9785&Mode=0&PropertyID=5569073


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That's a pretty big building.. lots of remodeling I think, I'm sure it has ALOT of rooms since it was a school.. unless he has something in mind for each room.
I guess it all depends on what his tastes are and what he has planned for the building. Plus the investment it will cost to acquire it.
He sure will have storage space though..maybe he can rent a few rooms for that too. 
I think if he does it right it would make a good haunted building.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Really can't tell much from a listing.
Good location?
Parking?
Has your friend talked with the local fire marshal yet?


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow, 10 acres of land and a 40,000 square foot building for only $149,000 Canadian dollars?? Sounds like a deal to me, but I'm also in the overinflated SoCal real estate market so I'm a bit removed from reality.

But yes, deal or not it completely depends upon what your local fire marshall has to say and how willing they might be to deal with a haunt on premises. I'm not sure if Canada has any ADA issues, but that building may not be handicap accessible without some serious retrofit.

On a positive note, 10 acres gives you a lot of space to expand as your haunt grows and becomes more successful. You can add a ton of new attractions with that much space as funds allow.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

If I were this guy, I would stay away from a multi level property for a haunt. having everything on one level such as a warehouse or old food or department store is more ideal and safe in most safety inspectors eyes. I am in the same boat and have been doing my homework...lol Stairs scare fire and safety people its an accident waiting to happen. You could use the lower level for the haunt and the upstairs for building and storage though. Hope that helps Later. :jol:


----------



## brad (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, thats a pretty big building. Like the others said, it's a pretty big investment at the start, but there is plenty of space to work with. Good luck to him on this.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

About the worry of the upper floor. Id set up some sort of ladder or stair system out each window of the building. If every window or at least one window in each room was able to be used as an emergency exit, I think you'd be okay. You could have rope ladders at each window or something like that and just hide them when they aren't in use.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The problem with school buildings is they tend to be compartmentalized. Central hallway, rooms along each side, with the rooms not connected from within. Like a giant row of lockers. I've always preferred haunts that had a sense of flow without having to backtrack out the same door to go to the next room. Some school buildings have connections between some of the rooms and not others; if that's the case with his building, he could plan the walkthrough path to go through those rooms, leaving the others either closed or just displays that people look into without entering.


----------

